# Jeśli nie chcesz mojej zguby, krokodyla daj mi luby!



## Gucio

Jak byście przetłumaczyli na j.ang. powyższy zwrot z Zemsty A. Fredry? 

Może jakiś odpowiednik w literaturze angielskiej?

Dziękuję.


----------



## Gucio

Czy pasują Wam drodzy forumowicze takie tłumaczenia:

1. If you wish not to see my end,
a crocodile to me give, my friend.

2. Don't let me die, gimme a crocodile?

Szukam jednak czegoś innego. Jakiś zwrot umieszczony w szeroko rozumianej kulturze angielskiej, który pozwoli od razu zrozumieć Anglikowi, że warunkiem trwania związku będzie jakaś rzecz niemożliwa do zrealizowania dla jednego z kochanków. Dobrze to rozumuję? Te tłumaczenie z krokodylem trochę mi nie pasuje.

Dziękuję.


----------



## Gucio

Znalazłem jeszcze to:

Now if you don't want me to die, fetch me dead a crocodile.


----------



## rotan

Nie znam "Zemsty", więc jeśli ten krokodyl to nie jest jakaś ważna rzecz w wydarzeniach i np. chłop rzeczywiście go potem nie szuka (XD), to mógłbyś zastąpić to czymś innym co się rymuje, tak długo jak długo oddawałoby warunek o którym napisałeś i nie przeinaczało w mniejszy lub większy sposób całej komedii

Przykład, acz taki który się nie rymuje:
Był kiedyś taki amerykański serial młodzieżowy "Ja w kapeli"
W jednym z odcinków była scena w której jakiś producent muzyczny zaprosił na próbne nagrania pewną kapelę
I tutaj wkracza różnica:
W amerykańskiej wersji zespół był z Finlandii
Główny bohater serialu wykorzystując podobieństwo w brzmieniu "Finnish" oraz "finished" dał kapeli do zrozumienia że jest u tego producenta "skończona"
Spytał producenta: "You said these guys were finished right?"
Na co producent w wyniku przesłyszenia się odpowiedział: "Yes, I said they were Finnish"
Takim sposobem bohater pozbył się fińskiego zespołu i w jego miejsce weszła jego kapela

I teraz tak: tekst o Finach że są "finished" po polsku nie ma sensu, bo to znaczyłoby po prostu że Finowie są skończeni - w naszym języku nie ma tu żadnej gry słów
W polskim przełożeniu serialu zostało to wobec tego zastąpione ukraińskim pochodzeniem kapeli oraz podobieństwem "Kijowa" do "kijowi"
"Powiedział pan że są kijowi tak?" - "Tak, powiedziałem że są z Kijowa"
Sens zachowany, gag zachowany, dalsza część odcinka w żaden sposób nie została przeinaczona gdyż ta fińsko-ukraińska kapela była tylko w jednej krótkiej scenie, epizodycznie

Myślę że tutaj - zakładając że tak jak napisałem wyżej ten krokodyl nie wpływa na późniejsze wydarzenia i pojawia się tylko w jednej scenie na krótki moment - musiałbyś iść w podobnym kierunku
No ale jeśli gra, to raczej musiałbyś przy nim zostać i kombinować tak jak próbujesz wyżej...


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Nie znam "Zemsty",


Prawdę mówiąc, nie chwaliłbym się tym. ;-)


rotan said:


> więc jeśli ten krokodyl to nie jest jakaś ważna rzecz w wydarzeniach i np. chłop rzeczywiście go potem nie szuka (XD), to mógłbyś zastąpić to czymś innym co się rymuje, tak długo jak długo oddawałoby warunek o którym napisałeś i nie przeinaczało w mniejszy lub większy sposób całej komedii


OP nie twierdzi, że tłumaczy całą Zemstę, tylko że szuka odpowiednika tej konkretnej frazy. Niestety, nie podał też kontekstu, w jakim chce jej użyć, a to bardzo ułatwiłoby zadanie.


----------



## elroy

jasio said:


> Niestety, nie podał też kontekstu, w jakim chce jej użyć, a to bardzo ułatwiłoby zadanie.


Exactly!
Who is saying this to whom, and why?
What is the significance of the crocodile?
The sentence doesn’t make any sense to me without context.


----------



## Gucio

The context is of two lovers talking to each other. One of them is giving this condition of wanting a crocodile which is impossible to satisfy. This lover is sly as she knows the condition cannot be met. What I have found so far are the following translations.

1. Lest you wish my death most vile, bring me beloved a crocodile.

2. Sweet, Unless you are prepared to lose me, Catch a crocodile to amuse me!

3. Dear, if you do not want me to die, pull for me a star down from the sky.


----------



## elroy

Where did you find these? 



Gucio said:


> This lover is sly as she knows the condition cannot be met.


Is she trying to get rid of her lover?


----------



## Gucio

If you want to stick with me / if you want me to be your girlfriend, please satisfy my wish, please pander to my whims (that is bring me a crocodile or a star from the sky).

Have you got any other such phrases but which are not from the literature but from a film, song, etc?

Thank you you very much for all your contributions so far.


----------



## rotan

jasio said:


> Prawdę mówiąc, nie chwaliłbym się tym. ;-)


Jak mi podasz jeden powod dla ktorego to mialoby w jakikolwiek sposob wplynac na moje zycie to ci moze przyznam racje, bo jesli masz na mysli znanie dla samego znania to daj sobie spokoj

A co do samej rymowanki to mocno watpie ze taki odpowiednik w angielskim w ogole istnieje, bo to mi wyglada na "powiedzenie" wymyslone wylacznie na potrzeby utworu
Pozostaje czekac co na to elroy


----------



## jasio

elroy said:


> Where did you find these?


Originally, it's a phrase coming from a 19th century stage comedy, "Zemsta", by Aleksader Fredro.



Gucio said:


> The context is of two lovers talking to each other. One of them is giving this condition of wanting a crocodile which is impossible to satisfy. This lover is sly as she knows the condition cannot be met. What I have found so far are the following translations.


I meant the context in which YOU are going to use it, not the original context of Fredro. ;-)

If you translate the play itself at large or a large portion of - state it clearly. If you want to translate it into modern English, state it as well - 19th century works are often translated using archaisms for stylistic reasons, so perhaps you should be looking for a phrase used by or in a style of R.L. Stevenson, H. Melville or J.F. Cooper rather than a modern English phraseology.



elroy said:


> Is she trying to get rid of her lover?


Actually, they are not even lovers. :-D

Papkin is a poor nobleman, who's forced to serve on a court of another nobleman Cześnik (a specific Polish setup, I believe, because as far as I am aware in many countries a poor nobleman would be deprived of the title in the first place), and who wants to marry Cześnik's daughter, Klara, apparently as a dowry hunter. She loves another man though, so finds an excuse in the form of demanding the said crocodile.

Here you can find some background information: Zemsta - Wikipedia



rotan said:


> Jak mi podasz jeden powod dla ktorego to mialoby w jakikolwiek sposob wplynac na moje zycie to ci moze przyznam racje, bo jesli masz na mysli znanie dla samego znania to daj sobie spokoj


There are things an educated person should know, even if briefly, if they don't want to be taken as redneck. You may call it "knowing for the sake of knowing", if it calms your mind.


----------



## Gucio

jasio said:


> Originally, it's a phrase coming from a 19th century stage comedy, "Zemsta", by Aleksader Fredro.
> 
> 
> I meant the context in which YOU are going to use it, not the original context of Fredro. ;-)
> 
> If you translate the play itself at large or a large portion of - state it clearly. If you want to translate it into modern English, state it as well - 19th century works are often translated using archaisms for stylistic reasons, so perhaps you should be looking for a phrase used by or in a style of R.L. Stevenson, H. Melville or J.F. Cooper rather than a modern English phraseology.
> 
> 
> Actually, they are not even lovers. :-D
> 
> Papkin is a poor nobleman, who's forced to serve on a court of another nobleman Cześnik (a specific Polish setup, I believe, because as far as I am aware in many countries a poor nobleman would be deprived of the title in the first place), and who wants to marry Cześnik's daughter, Klara, apparently as a dowry hunter. She loves another man though, so finds an excuse in the form of demanding the said crocodile.
> 
> Here you can find some background information: Zemsta - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> There are things an educated person should know, even if briefly, if they don't want to be taken as redneck. You may call it "knowing for the sake of knowing", if it calms your mind.


Yes, that's exactly said and done by an English woman who is a dowry hunter and doesn't like me but loves another person and only uses me as a source of income. I'd like to make her love me but she does not seem to be interested, so sometimes when we talk of our relationship I kind of take the piss of her, telling her that she acts like Klara from the Polish comedy Zemsta, so I need an English equivalent to describe her acting that way and that quote from Zemsta is just fine but she may not take the hint so I need a more precise one, preferably from songs, films, light and widely known literature. Well, I'm not well educated either and did not know Zemsta well before until I probed the subject deeply.

Thank you very much again for a very interesting discussion and contributions.


----------



## Gucio

Gucio said:


> Yes, that's exactly said and done by an English woman who is a dowry hunter and doesn't like me but loves another person and only uses me as a source of income. I'd like to make her love me but she does not seem to be interested, so sometimes when we talk of our relationship I kind of take the piss of her, telling her that she acts like Klara from the Polish comedy Zemsta, so I need an English equivalent to describe her acting that way and that quote from Zemsta is just fine but she may not take the hint so I need a more precise one, preferably from songs, films, light and widely known literature. Well, I'm not well educated either and did not know Zemsta well before until I probed the subject deeply.
> 
> Thank you very much again for a very interesting discussion and contributions.


Lots of thanks to Jasio for his exposition of Zemsta here.


----------



## jasio

I'm not sure to what extent it matches the OP context, but perhaps a fifth floor joke would do, albeit it's quite long. It's somewhat sex related, so here's a six floor, more polite version: The Adult Joke Book. 

Unless someone comes up with a better and widely known quote from English literature or art, perhaps it would do better than an old comedy from a distant country.


----------



## rotan

I only know the things I value/need to know, not the things I'm "supposed" to know only not to be called "redneck" or anything
That's nothing but waste of time
"Yo I just spent hours reading the story
Changed literally nothing in my life, presented no values I hadn't known before, wasn't neither funny nor interesting, but hey, at least people don't call me names anymore!"
Totally worth it lol

btw. the topic kinda reminds me of a "name every" meme
- Oh, so you are a linguist? Name every word


----------



## Gucio

Jasio, fantastic!!!. Good joke. Thank you very much. This is what I was looking for.


----------

